# needs rescuing or not



## Christine Frank (Nov 1, 2014)

There is a single white pigeon that I see in an open air enclosed on all sides by bricks and windows courtyard where I go for physical therapy in Michigan. Therapists say the bird has been there all summer. There has been some attempts in feeding from what I saw someone has been throwing sunflower seeds on the ground. There is no shelter for this bird. It roosts on a very narrow window ledge with no overhang with one foot and the other propped on the window.It has been seen to fly from one end to the other. It also has been reported that occasionally there is no sighting of this bird for a day or two . I go to therapy 3 times a week and it has always been there. Also for a couple of days another pigeon was reported to accompany the white one but it is gone now. My dilemma is does this bird need rescuing?? I don't want to uproot it if it is ok and choosing to live in this area that to me seems very exposed to the elements especially with winter coming. Also one of the places it roosts is over the door entrance and making a mess with its droppings . Concerned someone might do something drastic .
I was able to get a close up look of it and it seemed fine from my very inexperienced pigeon eye.Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Guess it depends on how good a flier the bird is and also how tall the structures are surrounding it, as to whether it could leave the area or not. I would be surprised if it can do well on what may be just a few bits n pieces thrown out by kind folk in what I would think is a pretty harsh winter climate.


----------

